# Walleye School with Mark Martin



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Sounds awesome! Some well worth it features in there for some. So please share I gotta know this can't ever loose them at the back of the boat trick lmao. That's a heavy claim. I haven't been able to figure out how to re hook them when they make that last head shake or dig jus before the net and pop off like they always do.  

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice work reporting your experiences and reinforcement of the good vibes from the guys that have helped countless others Tom!

I've _*never*_ doubted your swatter abilities EVER!
😉


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

He seems like a cool guy.


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

CrawlerHarness said:


> That is funny. But at the same time.....everyone on the Saginaw Bay has been whining.....where are the fish since the Tit blew out.


One has to wonder just how many chemicals blew out with it, you couldn't pay me to eat a fish out of those waters...


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

And once it's been cut up and slapped on a blue polystyrene tray that negates the effects of the environment, or just cleans one's conscience better?
😂🤷🏻‍♂️
Good luck trying to find those "pristine waters"...
There's not a single part of this planet that doesn't suffer the effects of mankind stepping on nature and the ramifications loom larger than many want to realize.
We surely have some "shining examples" of what not to eat, but little is being done to recover the pollution and abuse.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Minner said:


> One has to wonder just how many chemicals blew out with it, you couldn't pay me to eat a fish out of those waters...


Spoken like a true knucklehead - could I pay you to eat some frozen fish from Meijer (from the sea of China)? I’m sure they don’t use PFAS in China.

Deer hunting = organic = deer eating roundup ready crops.

Chickens = whatever you believe the packaging says.

How about we just pay you not to eat and keep your genes from the gene pool?! Fair enough?


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Minner said:


> One has to wonder just how many chemicals blew out with it, you couldn't pay me to eat a fish out of those waters...


Perfect more for us!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

TrailMarker said:


> Spoken like a true knucklehead - could I pay you to eat some frozen fish from Meijer (from the sea of China)? I’m sure they don’t use PFAS in China.
> 
> Deer hunting = organic = deer eating roundup ready crops.
> 
> ...



So much anger! What gives man! It's perfectly fine to disagree, but you took it to a whole other level there... Your aggression over such a trivial matter and more importantly something that has absolutely no effect on you other than portraying your clear lack of ability to reason and control your emotions. Get a grip on yourself... One thing I can say for sure, if I ever chose to have children, which I do not intend to do "other than my wonderful step-daughter" is they would have much more self control, respect and logic than you have portrayed here...

I don't eat fish that I have not harvested myself, I have eaten Walleye from Saginaw Bay prior to the floods a couple times and I can say with 100% certainty, it doesn't taste nearly as well as the Walleye I harvest from a select few inland lakes in Northern Michigan. So that alone was reason enough for me to not eat it, but yes, the pollutants are also a factor these days... The chemicals that exist in the Midland area are extremely toxic, just like Glyphosate it is only logical to try and avoid them at all costs and while I agree there is nothing we can do to completely eradicate bad stuff from our diet, I choose to not eat anything from the Bay, if you want to do so, rock on man.

As far as Chicken, all my Chicken, Beef and Pork is purchased from an Amish farm and is raised very differently than the stuff bought in the grocery store, I do this because it tastes better than anything you can get in the grocery store, not because of pollutants, but I am sure it is healthier as well... I make bulk purchases a couple times a year and honestly, it doesn't really cost any more than the grocery stores... My eggs come from a small farm down the road where the Chickens are allowed to free range most of the year, again, I mostly do this because they taste far better than the crap at the grocery store...

Lighten up man... If you would like to begin making payments for me to not reproduce, let me know, I will shoot you my address, for the mere cost of $59.99 a month, you can sponsor my fishing adventures and ensure I don't eat any of your precious Saginaw Bay Walleye, all the while, ensuring I don't contaminate the Earth with my genes... Anyone else that is interested, I would welcome your contributions as well!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Alright guys, take it easy.
The thread is supposed to be about Walleye School with Mark Martin - so let's get back to topic please....


----------

